# Brand New Abu Garcia 6500CS Mag (Chrome edition)



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Selling for my buddy who is now in Florida. Brand new... Only casted to test it out. He said he didn't like using a right handed reel. He is looking to get $150 for it. PAYPAL ONLY PLEASE. If seriously interested let me know and I will give you his contact info. He tried to sell on Florida Fishing Forums but bait casters of this type are not what they use down there he says. Thank you.*


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow... SOLD Elsewhere.


----------

